# miniature tea sets



## Anna's Lovey (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a miniature tea set (not plastic) that is ok for kids to eat and drink out of?
Thanks!


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

I think IKEA usually has them


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

We have this set...I got it at TJ Maxx. Hearthsong has a ladybug set.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

I was going to search on this topic this week...a friend of mine got our 3 yo DD a Schylling Porcelain set that comes in a picnic basket but I remember discussions here on Schylling & their safety records with paint recalls, lead etc. I fell in love with one of their tin sets last year & didn't buy it after reading something here or checking healthytoys-can't remember which.
I think I might return the gift.







She is obsessed with setting up picnics all over the house so it is perfect, but I don't know I can trust their toys for drinking out of. I might just hunt for a cute little picnic basket she can put stuff in herself.

That being said, I know you don't want plastic, but we LOVE our Green Toys recycled plastic tea set. It's not "tiny" but it is definitely toddler sized. She can play with real water, bring it in the tub, bring it outside...and I know it's safe which is huge for me.

We also have the Plan Toys wooden set. It is ADORABLE & tiny but it is wood so I worry when she plays with real water in it. I have let her, but definitely not tea or juice.

As you can see, we have a DD who LOVES tea sets & kitchen play. lol


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robugmum* 
I think IKEA usually has them

IKEA has an ADORABLE tiny white porcelain set...and sooooo cheap!!! I saw it there around the holidays last year but forgot about that. THANKS Rogugmum!
IKEA's stuff does tend to be safe since they have Euro standards to meet on tons of it.


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

I posted about this a few months ago when I was looking for my daughter's first tea set for her birthday. I finally narrowed it down to Green Toys and IKEA. I ended up getting the IKEA one because we were going there that week for something else, and it was HALF the price. Well, she LOVES it. It is adorable. I feel safe with her eating/drinking out of it. Her little brother is 2 and although it is porcelain it is very very durable. We even got the matching dishes/bowls, etc...great set ! will last her for years to come.

hope that helps a bit too.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

we have the ikea set and they love it!


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

I can't find the IKEA set on their site, does anyone have the link?


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

is this it?
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00130148


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
is this it?
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00130148

YES that is it !


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

yep thats the one we have too!


----------



## jellybeanandkids (Jun 14, 2010)

I love the IKEA set, I so wish we had an IKEA closer to us. Or maybe not, I'd spend all our money there.


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh ok, I did see that set, but there isn't a teapot. The teapot is his favorite part of a tea set.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrstene* 
I posted about this a few months ago when I was looking for my daughter's first tea set for her birthday. I finally narrowed it down to Green Toys and IKEA...

i got dd the green toys set. she loves it (and so do i).


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

I think we'll end up going with the Green Toys set also since it has a teapot. Cool!


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting this one but I need to research it further.
Festive Ware


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

My daughter has a set from The Land of Nod. Comes with 4 cups, 4 saucers, a tea kettle, creamer, and sugar cup.

Very cute.


----------

